# VacationGuard Timeshare Travel Protection



## Miss Marty (Jul 14, 2005)

*The first travel policy written specifically for Timeshare/Vacation Ownership! 

http://www.vacationguard.com/*


----------



## Dave M (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the post, Marty. Although this relatively new product was discussed on the old BBS, I think this is the first post about it here.

It appears that everything, including coverage and pricing, that one needs to make a decision about this timeshare travel insurance is on the site. Start with this page. Place your browser's pointer on the question marks for details. Click on the link at the bottom of the page for the entire plain-English policy terms. 

Note that normal travel insurance policy exclusions apply - such as many pre-existing conditions. However, the pre-existing condition exception applies only in the first year of insurance, assuming one renews each year.

Also note that, unlike some RCI travel insurance offerings last year, the coverage will not be effective for timeshare cancellations caused by an event (e.g., a hurricane) that has already occurred.

Further, the coverage appears limited to owner-occupied trips, thus excluding exchanges. There is a reference to an "Exchange Fee", which is defined as the fee (if any) that you might pay to your resort's management company for rescheduling the canceled trip.

Lastly, if you own more than one timeshare, the coverage isn't available for a single trip. You must purchase coverage for all of your timeshares. However, if you own five or more weeks (or more than 31 days), you aren't eligible for the coverage!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello all, 

Is there a company that provides coverage for multiple T/S exchanges with an annual fee?
The prior deal offered by RCI was a bargain. The individual insurance fees aren't bad. But, I think that the per exchange price charged by II is outrageous. 

Kathleen


----------



## philemer (Nov 3, 2005)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> *The first travel policy written specifically for Timeshare/Vacation Ownership!
> 
> http://www.vacationguard.com/*



See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11361

They do indeed cover exchange vacations & use of your own week. Purchase the annual plan that covers the amount of weeks you own.

Phil


----------



## Lglen119 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Timeshare Insurance*

I found out they went out to 60 days of coverage, which i don't own---jeez, who can go that long?  They keep enhancing the site every couple weeks with new plans.   I called them to get info and it did more than i thought because it covers me for the YEAR, for the timeshare trips i take and the maintenance dues for those trips, plus a bunch of other stuff, like car breakdown and lodging, since we drive to most our vacations.   And yes, ti covers me on multiple ownerships in one policy.  They also stressed that it waives my medical pre-existing exclusion every year, now that i've had it more than 60 days, whcih is a pretty valuable now that i'm aging.  VacationGuard was apples and oranges to what RCI and II provide and far less when I saw what it actually provides me.  It is the classic lesson in life - we get what we pay for.  I don't have time to whine over what i thought it should have done and after reading what it does, this is the best out there for t/s.


----------



## Cayuga (Jan 4, 2006)

How would they know how many weeks/days a person owns unless they disclose it? Is this documentation asked for on the application?


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 23, 2006)

Has anyone purchased an annual policy 
with VacationGuard and had a claim ?

How much trouble was it to file the claim
How long did it take to get reimbursed

What has been your experience with VacationGuard  
Would you recomment it - Would you pay to renew


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 23, 2006)

*VacationGuard Select and VacationGuard Return*

*
What is VacationGuard Select and VacationGuard Return? *

Existing VacationGuard plan owners use this to upgrade protection. 
Protect your cash outlays and medical exposures for cruises, bonus time, 
ski trips, get-aways, airfare costs, and international travel. "Top-up" your existing VacationGuard protection on a "per-trip" basis, including a "snow guarantee" for skiers and riders, search & rescue, and even sporting equipment delay protection.  


VacationGuard Select 
Pricing and Benefits
Additonal Fee $39 and up

* These "top-up" trip protections are paid 
after your core plan benefits have been paid. 


VacationGuard Return - Additional Fee $39
For protecting your vacation after check-in


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 23, 2006)

*VacationGuard*

*
Q: *
Does VacationGuard offer any type of policies for RCI and II Exchanges


----------



## philemer (Sep 23, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> *
> Q: *
> Does VacationGuard offer any type of policies for RCI and II Exchanges



It's unclear whether the policy covers exchanges or just vacations  with weeks you own. Why not call them at 1-866-314-9480? 

Phil


----------



## donnaval (Sep 25, 2006)

I have been interested in this program for a while and am happy to see they extended it out to 60 days of ownership.  I don't really need 60 days (yet) but do need more than 30.

And, I have questions about "points" timeshares for them and have written asking for clarification, since I don't really trust info given by a rep verbally.  Specifically, with my RCI points and FF weeks, I technically own one week but can theoretically turn that one week into many more weeks of travel.  One week of FF ownership split into the smallest 28k deposits could generate more than 60 days of travel all on its lonesome, even if I technically own less than 60 days of timesharing.

I'm also wondering about times when we travel and get more than one unit so that we are in one and our companions in another--does that burn up 14 days of the 60-day limit or does it count as only 7?

I'll report back when I get an answer on these questions.


----------



## Lglen119 (Nov 22, 2006)

*covering points under Vacationguard*

Had the same question and understand it now after speaking with them.   As they explained they don't have inventory, so they have to drill down to pay me for what i lost against my dollars paid on my dues.  they didn't care if i went on 1 week or 4 in converting through points.  All they needed was how many weeks did i pay my M&T dues against, and that's what they would pro-rate the loss against.  (aside from any of the other stuff medical evac, delay, property damage, etc.)  If i own 14 days, and lose 14 days - i get 100% of the dues (not any points).  If i lost 4 days on a weekend trip using points, i get dues equal to 4 of my 14 back.

I havent' ever booked a unit for my friends as we use a 2 BR, so don't know about that.  my guess after speaking with them is that if the reservatoin were in your name, and you lost it, they'll still have to calculate back against my annual dues paid.  I do know they can cover my cash outlays for airline and pre-paid lift tickets with an upgrade they call Select, also on their web.


----------

